# Lots of rescue birds for adoption. Fancy breeds to



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have some very beautiful birds in
Aviary homes only please as most of these guys are recovered injuries or elders 
I'm bad about updating that website but it shows a large portion of the birds I have available : Secondchancepigeons.weebly.com


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

The birds are very beautiful indeed. Thank you for saving and caring for them.

You inspire the human race with what you do.

I hope good souls will come along to adopt these beauties.


----------



## Dpresk01 (May 8, 2013)

The first cutey on the Adopt a Bird section is amazing looking, but there's no info on him/her. Anything you can tell me? I'd love to give him/her a happy home


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Again, I am bad about that to, I'm sorry
That bird is either a king or very large homer. He was in someone's backyard for a few days being relentlessly chased by a hawk till he couldn't anymore and the homeowner scooped him up and brought him to me. He has been here about a year and is extremely healthy now but not a great flier. He has been my favorite choice as a foster bird as he is very maternal and gentle. He has never rejected any baby I have given him to care for 
Absolutely stunning to look at to. Pictures don't do him justice.
Are you local? You can come by anytime to see him.


----------



## Dpresk01 (May 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm the opposite of local, I live in NJ. We don't have anything resembling a pigeon rescue around here, and most local bird rescues refuse to take them actually. I can't believe the attitude of so many people around here with doves and pigeons.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I hear that as a calling that you should start your own pigeon and dove rescue!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I could have sworn you were from Ca. Dpresk01.
Kurps


----------



## Dpresk01 (May 8, 2013)

Kurps-No, opposite side of the country. I mean, I've visited, and considered moving before, but as of now I'm here in the land of swamps.

Gimpie- I've thought about it, but right now just don't have the time/room/money to make it work. Maybe someday though!


----------

